# Primary Arms 1-8x24 With ACSS Reticle



## Mark Steinmann

So after running 2 different sight types on my Ruger SR-556 for predator hunting I think I've finally found the last scope I'll need to buy for this rifle. The full on 3-9x50 scope was too slow for acquiring quick moving predators at close range. My fixed 3x sight was great at the closer range targets but simply lacked the ability to reach out accurately enough for these small animals.

This led me to the 1-8x24 AR style scopes, best of both worlds. The ACSS reticle has a quick ranging system for 18" wide targets. Designed for quickly ranging and engaging human sized targets I believe this can also be used for Coyotes very accurately and other predators fairly accurately. Out west our Coyotes are usually on the smaller size so from front leg to back leg is very close to 18" on average. Simply zoom into 8x and place reticle on said Coyote. If it is broadside then find which hashmark goes from hip to hip, line up and squeeze the trigger. If facing directly at me then use 1 side of the hashmark and get the range on my 9" wide target. This won't be a perfect range but if it gets me very close it should at least provide "minute of Coyote" and that should get the job done!

I'll get it sighted in soon and then the real test will be next predator season. I'm excited!

- Mark












































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Good choice.


----------



## Mo Mo

Just a heads up, a 2nd focal plane reticle doesn't calibrate the same on all magnifications. I see the paper you have in the picture that shows the ballistic sub tensions but it doesn't signify if that is on 8x or another power. Most scopes like a 1-8x are calibrated for the highest power and the sub tensions will be slightly off at lower powers. Just wanted you to have some insight.

I am sure that you will enjoy this scope on an AR platform.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

DRT204 said:


> Just a heads up, a 2nd focal plane reticle doesn't calibrate the same on all magnifications. I see the paper you have in the picture that shows the ballistic sub tensions but it doesn't signify if that is on 8x or another power. Most scopes like a 1-8x are calibrated for the highest power and the sub tensions will be slightly off at lower powers. Just wanted you to have some insight.
> 
> I am sure that you will enjoy this scope on an AR platform.


Yes sir I am aware of that but thanks for alerting me. I would've loved this scopes 1st focal plane version for that reason, but it's about $800 EXTRA. Haha.

I don't really see it being much of an issue as any Coyote from 0-300 yards I can pop without needing to range. Anything that I see hung up further I'll have time to dial it in, range, and shoot if I decide to.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

More to sight it in...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

Mark Steinmann said:


> More to sight it in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice lookin rig!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

DRT204 said:


> Nice lookin rig!


Thanks, she's a great shooter!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Got her dialed in at 100 yards. Placed the steel out at 300 and tested the drop hash on the scope. Put the 300 hash on the center of the steel and.....DING! Absolutely cannot wait until next hunting season...

We also may need to rebuild the hanger for the steel... lol.

- Mark























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

Nice shootin Mark. That's minute of coyote any which way you look at it. What ammo are you using for predators?


----------



## youngdon

Very nice Mark ! That hanger has seen some action !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

DRT204 said:


> Nice shootin Mark. That's minute of coyote any which way you look at it. What ammo are you using for predators?


Yeah I pulled the 3rd shot a bit on that target, but the first 2 told me I'm good to go! I have used quite a few loads over the last 7 years but I've settled on Hornady 55gr Spire Point. They are moving 200fps slower than the Hornady Superperformance Vmax that I ran before but I have a better kill ratio with these Spire Points. With the Vmax I found that when I hit dead on the shoulder bone I would get runners, and lost a few that way. These Spire points bust right through the bone and hit what matters beyond the bone.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Very nice Mark ! That hanger has seen some action !


Thanks Don, yeah...just a bit of action. I suggested Tim gets a new one and then bends the hook sideways so the main pole is not in the line of fire as much. At least it was Tim who nailed the hangar, not me! Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

